
How Climeworks Remove CO2 from the Atmosphere - solarengineer
https://climeworks.shop/how-it-works/
======
solarengineer
I received an email via their newsletter today. They are offering a monthly
subscription fee to contribute towards removing CO2 from the atmosphere.

Very interesting, indeed. I plan to subscribe.

